# Supreme DH V3 Garantiefall/Ersatzteile



## LeonW. (26. November 2014)

Hallo,

ich habe folgendes Problem: Habe mir vor 4 Wochen bei Commencal in Frankreich einen neuen 2014er Supreme DH V3 Rahmen ohne Dämpfer gekauft. Der kam allerdings mit einem zerstörten Gewinde in der oberen Dämpferaufnahme an der Wippe. Die Schraube war vormontiert und schon beim Ausbauen zwecks Dämpfereinbau rieselten mir die Metallspäne entgegen. Habe direkt den Customer-Service kontaktiert. Der zuständige Bearbeiter sagte mir, sie würden mir am folgenden Montag eine neue Dämpferwippe schicken. Das ist nun bald 3 Wochen her und so lange braucht normalerweise kein Paket aus Andorra bis nach Deutschland. Habe zweimal nachgefragt, allerdings keine Antwort erhalten. Kaufen kann man die Wippe nur für die Rahmen von 2011-2013. Hat jemand vielleicht Erfahrungen mit einem ähnlichen Problem oder eine Idee, wie ich nun vorgehen kann? Von dem ca. 2,5cm langen Gewindegang ist noch etwa 1cm in Ordnung, natürlich könnte ich versuchen das nachzuschneiden. Doch dafür kaufe ich mir ja keinen neuen Rahmen für viel Geld. Vielen Dank schonmal!

Gruß

Leon


----------



## pazze84 (27. November 2014)

Wenn dir eine neue Wippe zugesichert wurde, würde ich einfach noch ein wenig warten. Den es wäre ja schon super das dir Commencal anstandslos eine neue Wippe schickt. Es wäre für dich nämlich ein rießen Problem zu beweisen das du nicht selbst das Gewinde geschrottet hast. Ansonsten immer mal wieder freundlich fragen und am Ball bleiben. 

Viel Erfolg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## N8worker (28. November 2014)

Mhhh, meine Erfahrung mit dem Service danach ist auch nicht so toll.
Hatte im Oktober ein komplett Bike bestellt. Hatte bissl was zum Aussetzen und die ersten Mails gingen auch recht fix. Hatten uns dann geeinigt und seitdem hängt es... :-(
Ich habe schon paarmal geschrieben. Wurde vertröstet und warte immer noch. Diesen Montag wurde mir wieder mal versprochen das das Paket los geschickt wird.
Ich bin gespannt...
Also immer mal nach fragen und hoffen... ;-)


----------



## LeonW. (28. November 2014)

Habe Donnerstag endlich eine Mail bekommen, sie würden das Teil verschicken, per Express-Versand. Die mitgeteilte Sendungsnummer existiert allerdings immer noch nicht.


----------



## LeonW. (3. Dezember 2014)

Habe heute das Ersatzteil bekommen. Leider mit starken Gebrauchsspuren und nicht passend zum linken Teil der Dämpferwippe, da der zylindrische Teil, in den das Gewinde geschnitten ist, anders gefräst ist. Außerdem mit recht tiefem Abdruck der Dämpferbuchse und einem leichten Farbunterschied zum ursprünglichen Teil. Zwischenzeitlich habe ich das defekte Gewinde nachgeschnitten. Die Schraube läuft etwas rau, aber lässt sich anziehen. Wenn ich jetzt Optik und Funktion gegeneinander abwäge, werde ich die originale Dämpferwippe weiterfahren und das Ersatzteil zurückschicken. Schade dass man nicht ein wirklich passendes bekommt, aber das Bike an sich läuft bis jetzt super und auch mit der restlichen Verarbeitung bin ich zufrieden. 

Anbei noch Fotos zum Vergleich, rechts das Ersatzteil.


----------



## pazze84 (3. Dezember 2014)

Also das würde mich jetzt ärgern ! Erst muss man so lange auf das ersehnte Teil warten und dann beim auspacken sowas . Dachte Commencal wäre da kulanter. Ist ja toll das Sie dir eine neue Wippe geschickt haben aber das hätte schon ne neue sein können. 

Du hast es ja auch so hin bekommen. Viel Spass mit deinem Bike und ne gute Zeit


----------

